# Miracle Is Sunk



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*MIRACLE IS SUNK *
30 August 2006

A PRIEST has died after trying to demonstrate how Jesus walked on water.

Evangelist preacher Franck Kabele, 35, told his congregation he could repeat the biblical miracle.

But he drowned after walking out to sea from a beach in the capital Libreville in Gabon, west Africa.

One eyewitness said: "He told churchgoers he'd had a revelation that if he had enough faith, he could walk on water like Jesus.

"He took his congregation to the beach saying he would walk across the Komo estuary, which takes 20 minutes by boat.

"He walked into the water, which soon passed over his head and he never came back."


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

This guy should be in the running for a Darwin Award.


----------

